

Original, 10 minute ambiences and music for your tabletop role-playing games - br0ke
http://tabletopaudio.com/

======
pfitzsimmons
This is great. You should have an offer a combined zip file with all the mp3's
as a $5 download. I would pay for it.

------
krylon
Wow, this is great!

I mean, I stopped playing AD&D about five years ago after our party had shrunk
to just two players, then our DM got married, ... Anyway, back then, this
would have been _awesome_!!! It was always a struggle to find good background
music...

------
jamestomasino
My god! I've been wanting this for so long. If your site breaks from being
used too much, now you know why.

